

Sun wants to free up rest of Java, have it shipped as part of Linux - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/04/22/sun-looks-free-rest-java

======
cstejerean
2-3 years ago this would have been interesting. I'm not sure how many Linux
developers are going to start writing Java software all of a sudden.

~~~
sadiq
I don't know, there's a fair few people out there in the community using Mono
and a comparable high-level competitor could tempt many away.

That requires things like java-gnome to be top notch but it's getting there.
There's also always Jambi for KDE.

